# Acting strange.



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

For today and yesterday my mantis has seemed a bit wierd, it's staying on the roof and walking around more than usual, and doesn't seem to be interested in water or food. I know mealworms arn't the best, but she (i think it's a girl  ) usually goes for them... On saturday i'm going to buy some crickets. But is she molting? I didn't think they would walk around lol... Maby before the molt? Why isn't she eating  .


----------



## joossa (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't worry so much. When they are going to molt they will usually not eat and stay still. Just because it doesn't eat, doesn't mean that there is something wrong. Also, take into consideration that some mantids loose interest in certain food items after a while, especially if that is the only type of food they are getting. You can't go wrong with a varied diet...

Good luck.


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

But how is it going to last till saturday?


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

by the way, it only moves when i move the cage (i try not to, but i have to move it sometimes). it stays still the rest of the time, is it molting?


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

Any suggestions?


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

Just to let you know, she spotted the food, and has gone closer to it, hopefully she will go for it  fingers crossed


----------



## king_frog (Dec 12, 2007)

nope, she lost interest in it again


----------



## Mantida (Dec 12, 2007)

Depending on instar, type of mantis, how fat she currently is... she may last until Saturday.

If she's fat or normal sized right now, she may molt soon. How long ago did she molt?

Try a handfeeding if possible, if she rejects it she isn't hungry or is going to molt.


----------



## sammy (Dec 12, 2007)

most mantids move around when you pick up their container, so i think she'll be ok.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

A mantis is NOT going to die between now and Saturday. They can live awhile without food. Sounds like she is just restless. I see it from time to time.


----------



## king_frog (Dec 13, 2007)

So what explains the eating problem? I tried to handfeed it, it just tried to get away from the food &lt;_&lt; . Just walked away.

She's quite thin, thinner than usual.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 14, 2007)

dont worry mines sometimes dont want to eat 4 like 4 days and then they eat again , if he/she/it dont for 2 weeks then you may run around, scream, and panic  

you can try to hold her tightly and pat a feeding insect i her mouth.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a H.Grandis which just recently moved on, old age. Anyway, when it was like at it's 3rd instar, just a day or so right up until its' last hours before the molt it got really still and clung to my forefinger when I took it out of the tank to feed it and clean the tank. It just crawled onto my finger walked around a bit in little circles and planted itself right square between the tip and middle of my forefinger and stayed there. It literally clung to it lying here with it's head slightly turned to one side as if asleep. When I went to move it it held on tighter, I was up late doing some work on my computer and decided to just let it hangout until I was done. Before that though it would not eat and was really thin looking but I did not think it was molting because it was really active to the point where I just let it out and put it into a larger space. After a few hours it began to wiggle and shift from side to side. I went to put it back into it's tank. Again it was immovable. But now I could see the skin was really wrinkled and baggy and it was already beginning to molt right there on my finger. I knew it was not a good idea to interrupt him during molting but was afraid to let it stay on my finger the entire time! Anyway, I finally slowly nudged it off my finger and onto a leaf I tore from on of my vine house plants. I carefully positioned him, upside down fashion into the misted container. And finally, after a few hours it was over and he was in perfect shape!! The point is some have different even odd things they may do just before molting. I even had one molt while out hanging on the window pane!! And he ate right up until the night he molted!!!!  

So, don't worry!! B)


----------

